# Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Durchlauffilter



## Hugo (14. März 2005)

Hallo, 

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Naturagart Durchlauffilter? Dieser ist gegenüber vergleichbaren Produkten anderer Hersteller um einiges günstiger. 

Mit freundlichen Grueßen.


----------



## Teichguide (24. März 2005)

Hallo Hugo,
auch ich wollte gerade diese Frage in's Forum stellen.
Laut Naturagart, erreicht man trotz dem recht kleinen Filtervolumen angeblich selbst bei großen Teichen gute Ergebnisse. 
Das Grundpaket 40*60*63 ( 151Liter Volumen )soll bereits für bis zu 50m³ reichen( ??? )
Insbesondere die modulare Bauweise und der jetzt neue Grobfilter 
( ähnlich Siebfilter ) der sogar verstellbar ist, finde ich von der Idee recht gut. Allerdings eine Umwälzung des Teiches nur alle 10 Sunden scheint mir gerade bei Fischbesatz recht gering.

Was meint die Fachwelt ?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht ??

 

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Thorsten (24. März 2005)

Hi Ihr zwei,

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat wohl _graubart48_ einen Naturagartfilter...warten wir mal ab, ob er sich dazu äussert.

Ich persönlich, habe leider keine Erfahrung mit den Filtern von Naturagart.

Schaun wir mal, was noch kommt...


----------



## Jürgen (24. März 2005)

Hallo Filter-Freunde,

bitte jetzt nicht böse sein, aber dieser "Filter" ist mit Abstand das traurigste was ich bislang von einem Hersteller an Bastelei gesehen habe. Da hat ja selbst OASE mehr Hirnschmalz in ihre Systeme gesteckt.   

Ich habe mal nen Prototyp dieser Teile gesehen. Da hat man einfach ein paar Salatkisten aufeinander gestellt und mit Schaumstoff ausgelegt. Das Wasser rieselte von oben nach unten durch bis sich der obere Bereich zugesetzt hat. Danach war erst mal "Große Reinigung" angesagt. Wie man so liest, kämpfen OASE-Jünger auch des öfteren mit solchen Problemen.

Hierzu könnte man nun sicher noch etliche Sätze mehr schreiben, aber es würde am Ergebnis nichts mehr ändern. Eigentlich sollte jedem der sich solche Teile näher betrachtet schnell klar werden was da nicht funktionieren kann.

*Dieses Teil ist nicht preiswert, es ist einfach nur billig.*


Und nun muss ich auch noch lesen das ausgerechnet die Firma Naturagart (die mit dem grünen Daumen   )  zum Einsatz von UV-Geräten rät und diese auch gleich noch mit anbietet. Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein Wort ein... [glow=red:df31aecdb5]PEINLICH[/glow:df31aecdb5].

Für knapp 500 Euronen kann man sich problemlos einen super Patronenfilter nebst Vorfilter bauen. Da weiß man dann auch das es funktioniert und zwar mit garantiert sehr sehr langen Reinigungsintervallen.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## olafkoi (24. März 2005)

Hi TJ 


			
				Teichguide schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hugo,
> auch ich wollte gerade diese Frage in's Forum stellen.
> Laut Naturagart, erreicht man trotz dem recht kleinen Filtervolumen angeblich selbst bei großen Teichen gute Ergebnisse.
> Das Grundpaket 40*60*63 ( 151Liter Volumen )soll bereits für bis zu 50m³ reichen( ??? )
> ...



Besser ich kommentiere dieses nicht  
Na gut besser doch.....
Ein Filter sollte vom Volumen min. 10% des Teichinhaltes haben   
Spricht bei 50.000 l = 500 l besser 20% spricht 1000 l.

Gruß

Olaf
P.S. ein Kunde von mir hat den "Mü...."gerade gestern in die Tonne gekloppt   grünes Wasser ohne Ende und vom Nitrit und Ammonium ganz zu schweigen


----------



## morpheus (24. März 2005)

Hallo!


Naturagart-Filter hab ich noch nicht live gesehen. Laut Katalog werden sie erst in der abschließenden biologischen Filterung von oben nach unten durchströmt. Wäre ja sowas wie ein Rieselfilter. Und die funktionieren bestens. Keine Ahnung wie die Vorabscheidung funktioniert.



> Ein Filter sollte vom Volumen min. 10% des Teichinhaltes haben
> Spricht bei 50.000 l = 500 l besser 20% spricht 1000 l.


 Da fehlt wohl eine Null. Und wer hat schon den Platz für 10.000 Liter Filtervolumen. 
Hab gerade gestern einen Teich gesehen, der über einen BBF gefiltert wird. Warum funktioniert der denn?

Patronenfilter sind sicher nicht schlecht. Aber für 500 Euronen nebst Vorabscheidung schwer hinzubekommen. Kommt natürlich auf die Teichart -/größe und Besatz an. 
OASE-Filter sind übrigens auch Patronenfilter und die neue Generation ist so schlecht nicht.  




Gruß

Morpheus


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

wie Juergen habe ich schon etwas über die Ausführungen zu den UV-Geräten im neuen Naturagart Katalog gestaunt. In der Literatur von Naturagart wurde dieser Aspekt bisher nicht so ausgeführt.

Meine Ausgangsfrage hatte ich ins Forum gestellt, da ich gearde unseren Teich plane (und in kürze - 3 Wochen - mit dem Bau beginne) und mich in alle Richtungen informiere. Ob ich einen Filter überhaupt benötige, werde ich sicherlich noch herauszufinden bzw. gehe die Sache langsam an. 

Ich versuche in den naechsten Tagen noch den Plan unseres Teiches hier im Forum darzustellen, um einige Meinungen von Euch zu erfahren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hugo


----------



## Jürgen (24. März 2005)

Hi Morphy,

nur weil da Wasser von oben nach unten ein paar Schaumstoffmatten durchfließt macht das noch lange keinen Rieselfilter. Mit einem hast du allerdings Recht. Echte Tropfkörper-Anlagen funktionieren tatsächlich sehr gut.  



> Hab gerade gestern einen Teich gesehen, der über einen BBF gefiltert wird. Warum funktioniert der denn?


Der BBF weiß wohl nicht das er eigentlich zu klein ist.   



> OASE-Filter sind übrigens auch Patronenfilter und die neue Generation ist so schlecht nicht.


OK, es mag ja sein das die neue Generation so schlecht nicht ist, aber von wirklich gut sind auch diese noch immer weit entfernt. Das Volumen und somit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Inneren der Matten ist in den allermeisten Fällen viel zu hoch. Nimm mal als Beispiel einen Biotec-18 mit einem Brutto-Volumen von ca. 200 Liter. Durch diesen Filter können lt. OASE 15.000 Liter/h fließen. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt ist das nichts anderes als den Filter 75 mal pro Stunde zu entleeren und wieder zu befüllen. Was da an Wassermassen durch die Schaumstoffe rauschen müssen kann man sich leicht vorstellen.   OASE-Filter sind daher allenfalls massiv überteuerte Patronenfilter mit weit weniger Leistung als selbstgebaute Patronenfilter in den üblichen 1000l-Behältern.   


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## graubart48 (24. März 2005)

hallo allen,
leider kann ich auch noch nicht mit erfahrungen dienen hab ihn im Winter gekauft und er wird erst jetzt montiert. Naja ich hoffe mal das ich nicht irgend einen Mist gekauft habe. ( Das war denn eine Menge Lehrgeld. Im Herbst weiß ich dann mehr. Berichte dann davon (hoffendlich nur gutes)

mfg
Erwin


----------



## Thorsten (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

na endlich kommt mal wieder leben in die Bude...   

@Jürgen ... kurze Info!
mittlerweile hat Oase den Biotec 18 sogar auf 12000l/Stunde nach unten korrigiert. 


@ Erwin
Lehrgeld haben wohl viele schon bezahlt (ich auch), aber vieleicht hast Du ja "Glück"


----------



## lars (24. März 2005)

hm.....

zum thema oase möchte ich noch hinzufügen das ich der meinung bin das diese generell sehr gut verarbeitet sind aba deren angaben zum teichvolumen stark übertrieben sind.
die neuen screenex die zurzeit ausgeliefert werden sind perfekt von einem zusetzen weniger tage kann keine rede mehr sein.
ich selber habe den biotec 36 welchen ich jetzt knapp eine woche laufen habe, in dieser zeit habe ich bestimmt 2 10 liter eimer fadenalgen, etc. rausgeholt habe. das sieb selber musste ich dabei nicht reinigen.

ein manko haben die dinger aba dennoch, sie sind viel zu teuer !!!

PS. einen patronenfilter für 500,- tacken würde ich auch nicht schaffen....

gruß lars


----------



## lars (24. März 2005)

zum naturagart filter noch ganz kurz.

warum gibt es eigentlich zu dem filter keinerlei fotos. nur diese skizzenabbildungen ????

das fand ich schon immer merkwürdig.....

gruß lars


----------



## StefanS (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

was mir auffällt, ist, dass Naturagart bemerkenswert wenig über die Fähigkeit zur biologischen Reinigung ihrer Filter spricht, dafür aber umso mehr über die mechanischen Reinigungsfähigkeit. Und selbst da hat man gegenüber der ursprünglichen Beschreibung schon nachgebessert, wenn ich das richtig im Gedächtnis habe.

Nun ist ja immerhin denkbar (und so liest es sich, meine ich, auch fast), dass Naturagart davon ausgeht, dass die biologsche Reinigung im Teich selbst und bei bei ausreichendem Pflanzenbesatz, geeignetem Substrat usw.  (ggf. Filterteich) stattzufinden hat, nicht aber im Filter, der dann primär für die mechanische Reinigung zuständig wäre. Ein Ansatz, über den man heftigst diskutieren könnte, natürlich würden die Teiche regelmässig grün, wenn nicht ausreichend biologisches Filterpotential vorhanden wäre.

Gegenüber der Fähigkeit zur mechanischen Reinigung war ich stets skeptisch, denn wenn aus dem Teich schon Trübstoffe mechanisch ausgefiltert werden müssen, dann scheint mir das Filtervolumen viel zu klein: Extrem häufige Reinigung wird zwingend erforderlich. Und mich wundert nicht, wenn sich dann die oberen Schichten rasch zusetzen - ein immerwährendes Ärgernis. Alle geschilderten Phänomene sind für mich einleuchtend, auch wenn ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass ein solcher Hersteller für das eigene Grossgewässer suboptimale Lösungen entwickelt, wenn es effektivere Kauflösungen gibt. Nun ja, wirksamer als der auch schon euphorisch geschilderte "Kartoffelsackfilter" wird er allemal sein...

Ich denke, es ist bekannt, dass ich verschiedene Naturagart-Produkte für absolut top halte. Den Filter nehme ich ausdrücklich davon aus. Wenn allerdings alle, die munter UVC Vorklärer betreiben, _sämtliche_ Anbieter dieser Geräte so kritisch beurteilen würden, wäre das sicher sehr viel glaubhafter. Obwohl ich persönlich UVC strikt ablehne, muss ich feststellen, dass praktisch alle Diskussionen darüber genau anders herum gelaufen sind. Die Teichgemeinde bestrahlt, was der Brenner hergibt. Weshalb ist das jetzt bei NG bemerkenswert ? Da wird aus meiner Sicht gegenüber einem bestimmten Hersteller polemisiert.

Die genannten Filtervolumina nebst entsprechendem Durchsatz würde ich übrigens nicht für jegliche Art von Teich so stehen lassen wollen, vermutlich arg von eigenen Interessen geprägt. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (24. März 2005)

@all

Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an. Ohne jetzt viel herum zu suchen und diverse Shops preismäßig zu vergleichen kosten 20 Filterpatronen (9,5x9,5x100) inkl. der Gitterrohre etwa 290 Euronen. Einen gebrauchten 1000 Liter IBC-Tank bekommt man für etwa 30 Euro. Dann fehlen da noch diverse HT-Fittinge, Rohre, Muffen und 2 Flansche. Sagen wir mal für 50 Euro.... das wars dann aber auch.

Dafür erhält man dann stolze 7,6m² aktive Filter-Oberfläche. Wieviel dürfte wohl z.B. ein Biotec-18 für mehr als 500 Euro und mit insgesamt 8 kleinen Schwämmchen anbieten?  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (25. März 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

eine nette Art hast du da wieder Dinge zu umschreiben.   

Da du glaubst das hier unsachliche Kritik geübt wurde und damit wohl in meine Richtung zielst, sollten wir das Ganze mal von einer anderen Seite her aufziehen.

NG schreibt folgendes:
_"Die einen probieren es mit Schaumgummi, andere schwören auf kiesgefüllte Fässer. Manche halten UV-Lampen für unverzichtbar, andere schalten noch Ozon-Generatoren hinzu. Der ökologische Denkansatz sind Filtergräben und andere Pflanzenfilter. "_

Ich bin beruhigt, denn genau so, als überhebliche und selbstgerechte  Gärtnerei habe ich diese Firma in Erinnerung. 

NG schreibt weiter:
_"Das wichtigste Problem ist in den meisten Teichen allerdings nicht vielschichtige Chemie, sondern aufgewirbeltes Sediment und eine grüne Brühe aus einzelligen Mini-Algen. Der meist grau-braun-grüne Schleier trübt die Sicht. Wer mehr Sichttiefe will, muß diese Trübstoffe aus dem Teich entfernen."_

Hört, hört.... Firma NeunmalGlug schiebt also die wichtigsten Probleme auf Algen und aufgewirbeltes Sediment. Die eigentliche Ursache für das Algenwachstum darf man also nicht in der "vielschichtigen Chemie" suchen   

Weiter gehts:
_"Wenn man in einen bestehenden Teich einen Filter einbaut, dann werden relativ schnell die groben Bestandteile im Filtermaterial gebunden. Auch größere und fädige Algentypen werden sehr schnell aufgefangen. Die Partikelgröße wird also durchschnittlich kleiner. Dann sollte man auch die Porenweite des Filtermateriales verringern, der Wirkungsgrad steigt dadurch deutlich an. Nur wenige Filter lassen solche Änderungen zu - kein Problem beim naturagart-System."_

NG klammert bei ihrer rudimentären Betrachtung aller Teichfilter diese "vielschichtige Chemie" anscheinend komplett aus. Teichfilter sind also nur dazu da Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu entfernen. Die Welt steht Kopf und ist dann wohl doch nur eine Scheibe. Wie man sich irren kann.  

Es hört nicht auf:
_"Übertragen auf die Filtersysteme sind das die Pumpenhersteller, die meistens auch die Filtersysteme anbieten: Immer stärkere Pumpen schaffen das Wasser immer häufiger durch die Filter. 
Anstatt wochenlang den Dreck im Kreis zu pumpen, könnte man natürlich auch die Porenweite des Schaumstoffes verringern. Aber dann würde man die starken Pumpen nicht mehr brauchen...
Das naturagart- Filtersystem ermöglicht die Auswahl der optimalen Porenweite. Dadurch sinkt der Energieverbrauch dramatisch: Kleinere Pumpen, kürzere Betriebszeiten - höherer Wirkungsgrad!"_

Nun sind also die bösen Pumpenhersteller an allem Schuld. Was ein Glück das NG die bislang unbekannten Fähigkeiten dieses, wie nannten sie es weiter oben noch so verächtlich, Schaumgummi erkannt haben. Warum sind da andere nicht vorher drauf gekommen. Schaumstoffmatten als rein mechanische Filterstufen zu verwenden und dabei diese "vielschichtige Chemie" einfach mal außen vor zu lassen ist einfach eine geniale Idee.  


Weißt du was? Je intensiver ich mir diese sinnfreien und widersprüchlich verkaufsfördernden Argumtente von NG antue, umso mehr ärgert es mich das solch einer Firma auch nur der Hauch von Kompetenz voreilt. Ich höre daher nun auf mir dieses Zeugs noch länger vor Augen zu führen. Wer das Interesse hat kann es selbst lesen und darüber staunen  

Worin deren ursprüngliches Kerngeschäft auch gelegen haben mag, von Filter & Co. haben die m.E. jedenfalls nicht die leiseste Ahnung. Hierbei fällt mir dann auch gleich diese Firma ein, die schon immer klasse Pumpen bauten und irgendwann mal damit begonnen haben ihren guten Ruf dazu zu verwenden mit Teichfiltern den großen Reibach zu machen.  




> Alle geschilderten Phänomene sind für mich einleuchtend, auch wenn ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass ein solcher Hersteller für das eigene Grossgewässer suboptimale Lösungen entwickelt, wenn es effektivere Kauflösungen gibt.


Ist es denn nicht auch schon suboptimal in der Verlegenheit zu sein für diese Großgewässer überhaupt solche "Lösungen" entwickeln zu müssen? Das bisherige Konzept dieser Firma predigte immer von Filtergraben und Pflanzen als der einzig wahre Weg zum Teich-Olymp. Damit konnte man sich bislang wenigstens noch identifizieren, auch wenn mir deren überhebliche Schreibweise mehr als nur zuwider war. Aber warum nun dieser Sinneswandel hin zu Filtertechnik und UV? €? $?   



> Nun ja, wirksamer als der auch schon euphorisch geschilderte "Kartoffelsackfilter" wird er allemal sein...


Falls du dich erinnerst, wobei ich mir da ganz sicher sein kann, war das mit diesem Jutesack einer meiner Beiträge zur mechanischen Filterung von Algen. Gemessen an den Kosten, dem Platzbedarf, dem Aufwand und dem Einsatzzweck bezweifle ich, dass mein JH-System mit diesem NG-System in irgendeiner Konkurrenzsituation steht. Aber da du selbst dieses tolle NG-System bereits mit einem Kartoffelsack vergleichst, scheinen unsere Ansichten diesbezüglich nicht so weit auseinander zu liegen   



> Ich denke, es ist bekannt, dass ich verschiedene Naturagart-Produkte für absolut top halte.


Klar weiß das jeder von dir. Alles andere würde mich nun sehr wundern. Immerhin bist du mittlerweile eine feste Größe in der Gemeinde der Online-Teich-Interessierten. Das ist sicher keinem entgangen   



> Wenn allerdings alle, die munter UVC Vorklärer betreiben, _sämtliche_ Anbieter dieser Geräte so kritisch beurteilen würden, wäre das sicher sehr viel glaubhafter.


Wenn diese dann auch noch derart arrogant ihre eigenen Produkte als das non-plus-ultra anbieten würden und dabei versuchen alles andere mehr oder weniger geschickt ad absurdum zu führen, gebe ich dir sogar Recht. Wenn man schon so sehr von seiner Ideologie und Kompetenz überzeugt ist, sollte man es dann auch konsequenterweise unterlassen mit dem Feind ins Bett zu gehen.  

[glow=red:c4a793cd01]*Deshalb ist das speziell bei NG so erwähnenswert*[/glow:c4a793cd01]




> Die genannten Filtervolumina nebst entsprechendem Durchsatz würde ich übrigens nicht für jegliche Art von Teich so stehen lassen wollen, *vermutlich arg von eigenen Interessen geprägt.*


Apropos "polemisiert". Nichts zum Thema geschrieben, nichts erklärt, nichts weiter ausgeführt, aber mal wieder eine rein gewürgt. Wie sachlich war das nun von dir? 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (25. März 2005)

Moin Jürgen,

nur der Form halber falls einer von Oase mitliest    ...der Biotec 18 hat 16 Schwämme (8 Blaue+8 Rote)   

Ferner möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, so gut auch ein Partonenfilter ist nicht jeder hat den Platz dafür oder das Geschick sich einen zu bauen und das wissen die Hersteller auch genau!

Ich für meinen teil wollte mir damals auch nicht den Garten  _verunstalten_ durch einen "Monsterfilter" (Patronenfilter/Mehrkammerfilter). 

Mittlerweile denke ich da etwas anders und hätte auch die Möglichkeit ihn zu intregieren/verstecken, was sicher in Zukunft auch noch passieren wird. (hoffe meine Frau liest nicht mit   )

Einen ruhigen, erholsammen Karfreitag Euch allen noch...


----------



## Jürgen (25. März 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

  Du hast Recht, es sind 8+8   

Dennoch werden daraus keine 7,6m²  :tongue3:  :mrgreen: 



Auch euch ein paar erholsame Feitertage..

MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Ich werde Astrid nichts verraten


----------



## StefanS (26. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich kann nur wiederholen: NG Filter und (bei mir aus Glaubensgründen) UVC kann ich _nicht _emfehlen, solange man auf sehr berechtigte Fragen (nämlich Deine) keine Antwort bekommt.  Ganz banales, von Dir schon zitiertes Beispiel: Wie wollen die wohl Fadenalgen filtern ??? *Meine zuletzt von Dir zitierte Passage galt nicht Dir.* 

Ich bin allerdings der Auffassung, dass hier speziell gegen einen Anbieter, der nach meiner Erfahrung ansonsten hochwertige Produkte anbietet, polemisiert wird. Es wäre schon erheblich glaubwürdiger, wenn allgemein - und nicht nur bezogen auf einen Anbieter - zu derartiger Wortwahl gegriffen würde. OK, macht vielleicht sonst keinen Spass. Ausserdem denke ich, dass die wie alle anderen - wenn auch spät - auf den Ergebnisträger Filter und UVC aufspringen wollten. Öhhm, ich kenne kaum einen Anbieter (eigentlich überhaupt keinen), der nicht ähnlich vollmundig die Vorzüge seiner Produkte anpreisen würde. Muss vielleicht in diesem Geschäft so sein. Oder ist besonders einfach, da man es häufig mit nichts weniger als Glaubenbekenntnissen zu tun hat.

Die Sache mit den Pumpen halte ich allerdings für zutreffend: Nur in kahlen Koiteichen ohne Vegetation und Substrat bringt immer höhere Pumpenleistung (vielleicht) etwas. Bei naturnah angelegten Teichen mit Fischbesatz halte ich die heute oft verallgemeinerten Pumpenleistungen für absurd und teilweise sogar für kontraproduktiv.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (26. März 2005)

Moin Stefan,

alter Nachtwächter   

Ich weiß wem diese Passage galt, denn genau deswegen habe ich mich auch wiederholt dazu geäußert.

Deine Auffassung ist, was mich betrifft, absolut zutreffend. Sicher ist es vollkommen legitim wenn eine Firma ihre Produkte entsprechend bewirbt. Es wäre eine entweder sehr dumme oder eine sowieso den Markt beherrschende Firma die das nicht tut. Es macht hierbei aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied ob ich im Rahmen dieser Werbung erst einmal alles andere extrem schlecht darstelle um darüber hinaus die Einzigartigkeit meiner Produkte anzupreisen oder aber mich darauf begrenze einzig die Überlegenheit meiner Produkte anzupreisen. Welchen anderen Hersteller aus einer ähnlichen Branche kennst du noch der so viele Zeilen Text auf das alles verschwendet und im Grunde genommen eigentlich nur wenig anzubieten hat? Wer sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt muss damit rechnen auch Kritik zu ernten. 

Dein hier eingestreutes Polemisieren ist dahingehend fehl am Platze, das alles was hierzu geschrieben wurde sowohl objektiv genug als auch entsprechend begründet dargelegt wurde. Wenn hier jemand geschickt polemisiert, dann doch wohl NG. Ich möchte nicht jedes deren Produkte zur Diskussion stellen, aber deren Auftritt ingesamt dann schon.  

Diese Aussage wegen der Pumpenleistung ist zu pauschal. Bevor die nicht respektieren das sehr unterschiedlich wirkende Filtertypen am Markt existieren und welche Funktionen diese jeweils erfüllen, sollten man mit solchen Aussagen behutsam umgehen. Nur weil NG einen unbedeutenden Feldversuch mit einem Centervortex durchgeführt hat, muss deswegen nicht jeder Centervortex schlechter sein als deren System. 

Um feste Stoffe zeitnah aus dem Wasser zu bekommen benötigt man entsprechende Pumpen. Das Beispiel kahler Teich hast du bereits erwähnt. Auf die Biologie eines Filters bezogen ist deren Aussage korrekt. Da ist weniger in den meisten Fällen wohl eher mehr. 

Und das bezieht sich dann auch ganz sicher auf deren Moosgummi-Kaskadenfilter, denn dieser setzt sich bei einer geringeren Förderleistung auch weniger schnell zu. Alleine deswegen relativiert sich solch eine Aussage schon wieder, wenn sie von NG kommt. Funktioniert das nicht was man verkaufen möchte, dann schreibt man das Ganze Umfeld eben so um bis es wieder einigermaßen passt. Da jedoch NG mit ihrem Filter allem Anschein nach nur Feststoffe filtern möchte, müsste eigentlich eine hohe Pumpenleistung empfohlen werden. Das verstehe nun wer will.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (26. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

na, ich denke, es ist jetzt klar, wo wir unterschiedlicher Auffassung sind - vor allem aber auch, wo wir völlig übereinstimmen. Und wenn ich mir beliebige Hochglanzprospekte anschaue, sehe ich keine grossen Unterschiede bei den Herstellern.

NG halte ich zugute, dass es Direktvertreiber sind. Die haben halt keine Händlerorganisation, die ihre Werbebotschaft multiplizieren, sondern müssen selber reden. Und das fällt dann gerne etwas reichhaltiger und pointierter aus. Und zahlreiche ihrer Produkte kann ich guten Gewissens empfehlen.

Nur: Wenn man schon ein wenig in Sachen Teich mitgemacht hat, bekommt man auch mit, wo das Eis dann eher dünner wird.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## graubart48 (27. März 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
ich geb dir auf jedenfall Recht. " Viele Sachen von NG kann man bestens empfehlen. Dazu gehört auf jedenfall der Service. Über die Filter? Die Funktion kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Die Bauweise bzw. die Verarbeitung naja, wie stabil das ganze nun wirklich ist werd ich sehen. *lach* ich hoffe ich stehe nicht auf ganz so dünnem Eis.

schönen Gruß
und schöne Feiertage

Erwin


----------



## Baitman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Durchlauffilter*

Hallo!

In einem anderen Forum las ich das der NG Standartfilter in Verbindung mit einem vorgeschaltetem Compaktsieve durchaus gute Dienste verrichtet. Das war einer meiner favorisierten Filteranlagen für meinen neuen Teich...

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Durchlauffilter*

Hallo

in wieder einem anderem Koi -Teichbauforum    wird er wieder schlecht bewertet

......

ist ebenso 

ICH würde mir dann selber einen Turm aus Stapelboxen bauen

aber immer den Schlammablaufschieber suchen  

mfG


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Durchlauffilter*

Hi,

schau auch mal hier.... 

Lesenswert


----------

